# Direct to Garment (DTG) Inkjet Printing | San Francisco



## mvsxn (Jun 22, 2012)

Forum,

Information about costs regarding (DTG) Inkjet Printing? i.e. Price Per Shirt. 

Information regarding (DTG) Inkjet Printing locally; San Francisco, Bay Area.


Thank you.

,
M.


----------

